# Life lesson..



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

As a couple of you know, I recently lost my father after a year long battle with brain cancer. I spent more time with him over the last 6 months than I had in the previous 5 years, probably. We recently celebrated his life on what would have been his 65th birthday...awesome man taken from us too soon. 

Anyway...a long maudlin post was not my intent...I felt that I needed to share one of the conversations we had...it's an old theme, but one I more truly believe now. We were talking (rather jokingly) about bucket lists. He then told me, not to wait...don't wait for things that you want, or want to do. Don't wait to take that trip, or take that adventure, or buy that toy (fishtank??) that you want, because you may not be able too. If you have the money...do it. His big regret was not taking my mother to Greece. They could've gone anytime, but they waited for their retirement fund to recover to a certain amount after the crash a few years ago. My dad always was a "live for the moment" kind of guy. Never pass up an opportunity to talk to someone he didn't know, or try something new.

So, to tie this back into aquariums...with a little bit of his life insurance, I am going to take the plunge into salt water..something I always said I'd wait to do. Oh, we're going to Disneyland too.... I'll probably convert my 65 gallon, but who knows...

So, no rush, but in the next couple months, you saltie keepers can expect a butt load of stupid newbie saltie questions...thank you in advance.

Thanks for letting me share
Rich


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

first off , im sorry to hear about your loss, but you have to take some relief that your father is in a better place , dealing with brain cancer (i can only imagine) cant be an easy thing day to day.

now as far as bucket lists are concerned I used to mow this old guys lawn a long time ago but the things he said to me were both wise and fairly comical and I remember them very clearly, (before i go on I should add this old guy was a real old timer swore like a sailor and probably was one at one time lol) he used to forever ask me what I wanted to do, not what i had to do but what i really wanted to do with my life,

and when your 16-17 you want some bs, lets face it lol , told me every day to stop wasting my time on trivial crap and to get off my arse and go see something because tomorow is a gift ... your young dont $%**$ it up, lol now @ 32 and im a dad of 5 kids I can honestly say i get it..

tomorow is a gift *so dont blank it up* lol go see mickey 
and sw isnt as scary as it seems i took the plunge on a 150 gallon a while back and it was easier than i had hyped myself up about, the killer is its a slow process and im a RIGHT NOW guy the initial cost sucks not gonna lie but over all once its up and running its easier than a freshwater.
my 2 cents and again sorry to hear about your loss,* dont waste the wisdom you inherited *


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

macframalama said:


> and when your 16-17 you want some bs, lets face it lol , told me every day to stop wasting my time on trivial crap and to get off my arse and go see something because tomorow is a gift ... your young dont $%**$ it up, lol now @ 32 and im a dad of 5 kids I can honestly say i get it..
> 
> tomorow is a gift *so dont blank it up* lol go see mickey


That's exactly it, and well put...



macframalama said:


> * dont waste the wisdom you inherited *


I don't intend to!
Thank you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Rich, sorry for your loss. My parents and my in-laws are all around the 70s age so I have been thinking more and more about how life will change over the next few years. Really, for those who still have your parents, spend some quality time with them. You'll never regret it later. You will regret it when they're gone. Two of the best things I ever did for my parents was to give them two wonderful granddaughters. They have looked forward to being grandparents for decades and they couldn't be happier with my girls. I try to let my kids spend as much time with their grandparents (both sides) as possible, knowing that there is a special bond between grandparents and grandchildren which we (in our modern busy lives) often miss out on nowadays.

Rich, when you're ready to take the plunge let me know. I have some good used equipment and usually have cured live rock sitting in my sump as well. I can talk you through your growing pains while bbqing some beef & chicken on my deck.

Cheers & thanks for sharing.

Anthony


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Rich, and good luck with the plunge into SW!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Rich  I was thinking why dont u take your mom to Greece?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Rich sorry about your dad I know how you feel as I lost my dad to lung cancer he was only 59 years old. As your dad said do your dream before you can't. I'm sure he would be happy that you and your family are going to do the Disneyland thing and then dive into the salt water tanks, no pun intended! I just got into the SW about 3 months ago and like it a lot, you almost don't need fish as we find the live rock and corals interesting to watch. There seems to be something new going on daily. Best of luck to you and your family enjoy your trip and of course your new venture into the Salt Water bright side. Cheers Laurie


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words folks.

Anthony - I will definitely touch base with you when I'm ready to jump into salt...

Claudia - we are considering taking my mom to Greece...although the logistics change a LOT with two little kids...


----------

